# creek/river yakking



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have had my yak for a couple years now. I always stick to the local lakes so I don't have to deal with fast flowing currents as I would in the rivers/streams. I have a 12ft yak that isn't exactly easy to paddle against the current with. So once I enter the water, I have to go downstream. Obviously, I have NOT done this. Just the mental thought of having to paddle upstream hurts my mind. I also do not want to pay to have a canoe/yakak rental place tow me around.

I'd really like to yak some streams that don't get much flow. Are there any rivers/streams in the Cincinnati area that make this easy?

I have not ventured towards Dayton since I have so many bodies of water around me. But certainly it wouldn't be out of the question.

For now, I will stick to the lakes.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

You need to find an easy flow and try to paddle upstream. Not always difficult. Once you get it going it's much easier than you think. I'm talking a lazy flow, not rapids, lol. I go to a place near me by myself and do this quite often.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

ok. search goes on.
thanks


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I would have given better info but I live in north east part of state, sorry.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

no worries. I'm always searching for new waters anyways. I'll find a nice mellow river somewhere


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

You could leave a vehicle downstream at a take out spot and have someone drop you off at your put in area. Just a thought.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've thought of that, but I am always alone and yakking solo. So I don't have the option of someone being able to help with a 12'-8" kayak.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

There is one guy where I go who will drop off his yak/canoe (lock it to something)then drive to the take out point and ride a bike back to put in spot. Lock up bike to something and pick the bike up after he's all done. Told me he has been doing that for ten yrs or so.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmmmmm. Ya my kayak doesn't leave my site. Especially with all 4 rods, tackle, etc. Ain't getting that on a bike. Lotta gear


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

see I'm quite the opposite of you I prefer to paddle upstream while fishing. I use a 14' touring SIS. with a rudder. It's easier for me to hold a spot longer. Going down stream I'm always trying to slow down.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the responses. I appreciate it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here in central Ohio we are always looking to buddy up. One or more vehicles staged at take out, and then the other hauls yaks to put in. We do a short float would be 4.5 or so, but many of our floats are 6-8 miles. 

When you're solo, I know a lot of guys just grab a rope as a toe and wade up stream a couple miles towing the kayak behind. It's pretty easy to just slow walk up most creeks and small rivers. Then float back down and maybe go a mile or so past your vehicle. Then, walk it back up and you're done.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> When you're solo, I know a lot of guys just grab a rope as a toe and wade up stream a couple miles towing the kayak behind. It's pretty easy to just slow walk up most creeks and small rivers. Then float back down and maybe go a mile or so past your vehicle. Then, walk it back up and you're done.


What he said. That's my absolute favorite way to get on a river solo.
I'll loop my rope around my waist and just wade and fish upstream a couple miles. You barely even know the kayak is back there.
Then I'll simply get it, and float/fish my way back downstream.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Early to mid spring can be tough for paddling upstream due to snow runoff and seasonal rains. When the water's down the current is manageable, especially on wider waters. Summer to mid fall can be pretty calm except for the occasional monsoon. When the water is down it's do-able. Plan around the weather report and go. If your stretch of stream has a smooth land trail, walk it up with a cart and cruise back. It's a sacrifice a solo paddler has to make.--Tim


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Sell your yak and buy a Kaboat







 Our first outing was an impromptu float down a small river. We were not planning on taking the boat out, so our group of 4 was forced to squeeze on. This resulted in a little deeper draft than I would have preferred, but the boat was still extremely stable and easy to paddle. This was more of just a test run to get a feel for the boat.

The second outing was the most extensive test of the raft. A group of 3 of us floated an 8 hour trip down another small, slow river. We opted to have the front and rear benches installed, and have the middle passenger sit on the cooler. The front and rear passengers each used a single canoe paddle. The boat tracks very straight for how flat the bottom is, and is very easy to steer from the stern. With 3 passengers the draft was very shallow (2 inches) and we were able to traverse many rocky shallows with only a few scrapes from the tracking skegs. 

The float went extremely well, and with 3 passengers we were all able to fish comfortably, and had a large cooler on board as well. We did at one point take the raft directly upstream in a moderate speed portion of the river, and were able to do so with a little effort from the front and rear passengers. The boat certainly does not cut through water like a kayak, and a motor would have done a lot of good, but once moving, the upstream trek was no problem. 
In terms of long term durability, I will have to update at a later time, but on the last outing we had an incident where the boat was pulled sideways and slammed between rapids and a downed tree. The boat was bent almost in half, scraped under 2 rough logs, and then finally popped out the other end nearly full of water. The experience was scary for the 3 of us, but we all hopped out and just floated along side the raft until it stopped safely. The boat is completely unharmed from the ordeal and still holds air for days, which is a great sign of durability.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

How would that solve his problem?


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> How would that solve his problem?


funny you said that. I was thinking the same thing. But figured I'd leave it alone.
But my truck hauls my kayak just fine


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

It drafts like 2” of water with a motor attached. So you can motor up stream when and wherever you want. Float and Fish down through the areas marked with your graph and gps structure. Just like Fishing a lake but your in a river covering way more water without spending the day paddling away the hours. Plus it stores easily in a car, truck or camper without having to buy additional racks and trailer. Idk, having everything inside a vehicle so nobody can steal it or mess with my gear when traveling is great. Plus I can travel over 20 miles on one gallon of fuel. Futhermore, pulling across the public beaches of Lake Erie to cast for eyes at night, nab a quick near shore limit of spring perch or catch some bronzebacks with a lil 5hp motoring me at over 20mph is just plain fun.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

First of all, you know I think that boat is awesome. But drafting is one thing. Using a motor to propel you upstream is an entirely different thing. The vast majority of Ohio streams would require an outboard jet...which would require a tunneled hull, etc...
The concept of just slapping an outboard on an inflatable and motoring upstream would fall apart at the first shallow riffle.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> First of all, you know I think that boat is awesome. But drafting is one thing. Using a motor to propel you upstream is an entirely different thing. The vast majority of Ohio streams would require an outboard jet...which would require a tunneled hull, etc...
> The concept of just slapping an outboard on an inflatable and motoring upstream would fall apart at the first shallow riffle.


A simple rebar fabricated river runner style prop guard saves your prop from mishap. I had a 18ft Lund Alaskan as my river boat for 3 yrs and I have travels up the Grand river from St Clair st in Painesville to Harpersfield Covered bridge in the summer camping along the way then drifted down. I exit the boat and use a rope to guide it thru the shallows. I had a 2001 25hp Merc on the back that had a shallow water drive tilt on it and I stood up with a pvc pipe as a handle extension. Never had a problem. I just used common sense when motoring upstream. I guess you just need to try it and youll understand that it really isnt that complicated. I only got the kaboat because this style of fishing rivers has me able to cover lots of water solo and i dont need a truck and trailer. Im just trying to be helpful and to let others understand that thinking outside the box and going away from the norm can really open up your accessibility when fishing river systems. Before the Lund I had a 14ft Jon with a 18hp Nissan. I just wanted more space for two guys and gear so i rebuilt the Lund to my specs and to cut weight. The Kaboat is totally new to me and it may not be what I ultimately like the best. But Ill put it thru the ringer this year and find out soon enough.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Camping along the Grans...HMMM! I know about the Lake Metroparks sites but any ideas. I know a few myself


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been in a few boats with guys with the homemade "pitch fork" prop guards on bigger rivers.
I guess I was thinking more in line with the "streams" in central and SW Ohio. 
But for rivers like the Grand, GMR, Muskingham, etc... I bet it's a friggin blast!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I have a Jackson Big Tuna (14.1L × 36inW) which I have paddled upstream (Big Walnut Creek) and although not ideal - it is possible. I did this for a portion which I have waded before and learned the ideal (cfs) to make it possible, even then I still had to get out of my kayak to cross narrow areas which had faster portion of running current. Outside of this, it will be difficult unless you get someone with you or I'd say stick to the lake (that's what I mainly do). If you are still determined to hit a stream/creek, then I'd suggest checking the USGS map and select a creek which your comfortable with first. After you become familiar and planned your route, check the cfs daily (for me it was 200cfs if I recall when I paddled upstream) until your number is up. Just remember, the narrower the stream/creek gets the faster the current will be while paddling/floating it. Wish I could help more with location, but I'm in Westerville in which I'd recommend BWC or Three Forks area.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This has been posted before but always a good link to bring up.

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/where-to-boat/rivers-streams

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlesouthernohio

Hopefully you can find someone with a kayak and a truck that wants to do the same. I'm always on the lookout for the same here in NEO.


----------

